
Microsoft bids $44.6B for Yahoo (2008) - ijafri
https://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-bids-44-6-billion-for-yahoo/
======
rck404
Yahoo and Microsoft compete in most of the divisions. Namely search, sports,
news, video, mail, chat and advertising. Probably, the news & media part of
Yahoo is the only thing better than Microsoft at this point; Even, that I
don't see remaining as such for long time with MSN coping up well.

So, if Microsoft would have acquired Yahoo they would have surplus of
divisions and similarly talented people & infrastructure; Which would
eventually lead to more layoffs and more time wasted consolidating teams,
infra, design and resources.

------
ocdtrekkie
Probably the biggest bullet Microsoft ever dodged considering what it
eventually got picked up for.

~~~
ksherlock
Verizon will pay $4.8 billion for the yahoo parts of yahoo. If you also
include the $40 billon of Alibaba the total number is about the same (but
Microsoft still dodged a bullet)

~~~
ijafri
Couldn't locate the 'Alibaba' word on the said article, I was assuming
Microsoft had offered it for Yahoo alone ... as it was desperate for 'search'
share?? are you sure, the bid included Alibaba share too??

~~~
gcb0
yes. there was no spinco or remainco as it has now with the fdic filings.

------
wslh
Yahoo is the perfect candidate for the next Microsoft write off. I wonder how
these executives analyze these opportunities.

~~~
dbbk
The article is from 2008...

